# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  شرکت در کنکور تجربی در سال 1400با دیپلم ریاضی نظام جدید و چند سوال خیلی مهم

## Amir_H80

سلام . 
ببخشید هی پشت سر هم تاپیک میزنم از مدیریت عذر میخوام ، اما واجب بود واقعا این تاپیک .
دوستان ممنون که تو تاپیک قبلی در مورد شیمی راهنمایی کردید ، خیلی مفید بود.
الان یه چند تا سوال دیگه دارم . 
من رشته ام ریاضیه پایه دوازدهم .
واقعیت من از اول به رشته ریاضی و مهندسی اصلا علاقه ای نداشتم و چون تو مدرسه تیزهوشان این رشته قبول شدم مجبور شدم بیام این رشته .
از سال دهم قصدم این بود که زیست شناسی رو بخونم و تا پایه دوازدهم تمومشون کنم و کنکور 99 رو رشته تجربی شرکت کنم اما به دلایلی نشد.(یعنی فقط رسیدم دو فصل زیست دهم بخونم)
خب الان قصدم اینه کنکور 99 رو رشته ریاضی بدم و 1400 رو تجربی شرکت کنم . چند تا سوال در این زمینه دارم:
الان اطرافیان انتظار دارن من تو رشته ریاضی رتبه زیر 200 بیارم و فقط 7 ماه و نیم تا کنکور مونده اصلا چنین چیزی امکان داره با شروع از صفر؟
بعد اینکه به نظر شما بهتر نیست من از همین الان زیست شناسی بخونم و وقتم رو الکی رو گسسته و هندسه تلف نکنم و کنکور 99 هرچی شد عیب نداره بعد 1400 با آمادگی بیشتر تجربی رو شرکت کنم؟
حالا بر فرض بخوام شروع کنم زیست شناسی بخونم و تا آخر اردیبهشت هر سه پایه زیست شناسی رو تمومشون کنم . بعد کنکور 99 رو تجربی بدم . در اون صورت 3000 میشه آورد؟
ممنون میشم من رو از این سردرگمی دربیارید.

----------


## sami7

دیگه چ کاری هست دو بار دو بار کنکور بدی اونم دو تا رشته جدا از هم ؟

از الان بشین بخون برا کنکور تجربی فقط ی دونه زیست فرق میکنه اونم خوندنیه 

وقتت رو الکی تلف نکن از الان بخونی رتبه زیر 200 تجربی هم میاری

----------


## Amir_H80

> دیگه چ کاری هست دو بار دو بار کنکور بدی اونم دو تا رشته جدا از هم ؟
> 
> از الان بشین بخون برا کنکور تجربی فقط ی دونه زیست فرق میکنه اونم خوندنیه 
> 
> وقتت رو الکی تلف نکن از الان بخونی رتبه زیر 200 تجربی هم میاری


منظورتون از الان واسه 1400 هست یا 99 ؟

----------


## sami7

> منظورتون از الان واسه 1400 هست یا 99 ؟


مرد حسابی از الان میخای بشینی ب امید 1400 !!!

هفت ماه وقت داری تا کنکور 99

----------


## Amir_H80

سلام دوستان واقعا هیچ کسی نیست مارو یه راهنمایی درست حسابی کنه ؟ 
بالاخره بشینم  با پایه صفر شروع کنم واسه 99 کنکور ریاضی بدم بعد سال بعدش تجربی بدم یا از همین الان زیست بخونم و بیخیال گسسته و هندسه و امثالهم بشم واسه 1400 تجربی؟

----------


## Zahra77

> سلام دوستان واقعا هیچ کسی نیست مارو یه راهنمایی درست حسابی کنه ؟ 
> بالاخره بشینم  با پایه صفر شروع کنم واسه 99 کنکور ریاضی بدم بعد سال بعدش تجربی بدم یا از همین الان زیست بخونم و بیخیال گسسته و هندسه و امثالهم بشم واسه 1400 تجربی؟


از الان زیست بخون

----------


## Maja7080

> سلام دوستان واقعا هیچ کسی نیست مارو یه راهنمایی درست حسابی کنه ؟ 
> بالاخره بشینم  با پایه صفر شروع کنم واسه 99 کنکور ریاضی بدم بعد سال بعدش تجربی بدم یا از همین الان زیست بخونم و بیخیال گسسته و هندسه و امثالهم بشم واسه 1400 تجربی؟


از الان زیست بخون چه کاریه لقمه رو دور سر خودت بچرخونی بشینی ریاضی بخونی بعد یه رتبه خوب هم توی ریاضی بیاری یهو مسیرتو عوض کنی بری کنکور تجربی بدی،از الان بشین برای کنکور تجربی بخون و اگه رتبه ی خوب توی تجربی میخوای اینو بدون رتبه برترای ۱۴۰۰ از الان دارن خودشونو واسه کنکور دو سال دیگه آماده میکنن

----------


## samar_98

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amirhossein0918


سلام . 
ببخشید هی پشت سر هم تاپیک میزنم از مدیریت عذر میخوام ، اما واجب بود واقعا این تاپیک .
دوستان ممنون که تو تاپیک قبلی در مورد شیمی راهنمایی کردید ، خیلی مفید بود.
الان یه چند تا سوال دیگه دارم . 
من رشته ام ریاضیه پایه دوازدهم .
واقعیت من از اول به رشته ریاضی و مهندسی اصلا علاقه ای نداشتم و چون تو مدرسه تیزهوشان این رشته قبول شدم مجبور شدم بیام این رشته .
از سال دهم قصدم این بود که زیست شناسی رو بخونم و تا پایه دوازدهم تمومشون کنم و کنکور 99 رو رشته تجربی شرکت کنم اما به دلایلی نشد.(یعنی فقط رسیدم دو فصل زیست دهم بخونم)
خب الان قصدم اینه کنکور 99 رو رشته ریاضی بدم و 1400 رو تجربی شرکت کنم . چند تا سوال در این زمینه دارم:
الان اطرافیان انتظار دارن من تو رشته ریاضی رتبه زیر 200 بیارم و فقط 7 ماه و نیم تا کنکور مونده اصلا چنین چیزی امکان داره با شروع از صفر؟
بعد اینکه به نظر شما بهتر نیست من از همین الان زیست شناسی بخونم و وقتم رو الکی رو گسسته و هندسه تلف نکنم و کنکور 99 هرچی شد عیب نداره بعد 1400 با آمادگی بیشتر تجربی رو شرکت کنم؟
حالا بر فرض بخوام شروع کنم زیست شناسی بخونم و تا آخر اردیبهشت هر سه پایه زیست شناسی رو تمومشون کنم . بعد کنکور 99 رو تجربی بدم . در اون صورت 3000 میشه آورد؟
ممنون میشم من رو از این سردرگمی دربیارید.


از الان تمرکز کن رو دروس تجربی برا کنکور ۱۴۰۰. بعید میدونم امسال بتونی تو کنکور تجربی زیر ۳۰۰۰ بیاری ، تجربی رو نگهدار برا همون ۱۴۰۰.
وقتتم الکی تلف نکن برا دروس ریاضی ، ریاضی رو در حد همون ریاضی تجربی یادبگیر بره .*

----------

